# Setting an example



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2016)

Whilst out walking around Pitsford Reservoir earlier today i couldnt believe how many families were cycling around which is nice to see .

But the thing that amazes me is ok its great to see the kids wearing helmets but very few adults wearing them


----------



## G3CWI (28 Aug 2016)

Oh dear.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2016)




----------



## slowmotion (28 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


>


If you're going to do that, you really should wear a helmet.


----------



## Tanis8472 (28 Aug 2016)

Bets on how long this stays here


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (28 Aug 2016)

Here we go again...


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2016)

I think Biggs raises a fair point. If youre so convinced of the safety benefits, then why make sprig wear one but not yourself? Could it be that maybe they don't really believe...?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Aug 2016)

As I told my kids today, if you can't set a good example, at least be a terrible warning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2016)

As Drago says, it is a fair point but unfortunately it is also one for the helmet debate thread so I'm bringing this to a close while it's still good natured.


----------

